# Pen Disassembly Punch set



## larrystephens (Jul 28, 2015)

I am looking at the PSI disassembly set and the Harbor Freight punch set, both are 28 piece sets with what looks like the same diameters.  Are these the same thing?   PSI charges an extra $10 shipping for their version.  

Also does anyone like the soft grip locking pliers or is another solution better.

Larry


----------



## JimB (Jul 28, 2015)

They are probably the same. I have the HF set and I believe that is what everyone buys.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 28, 2015)

I agree with Jim. I have had the Harbor Freight set for years and its done me just fine. I do recall that it came with a light protective coat of oil, so I had to spend a few minutes washing each punch. Not a complaint (I don't want them to rust!), mind you, but just an observation.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 28, 2015)

Have two sets of the HF ones (funny how some of them get legs when you need them).
One item that PSI has that is very useful in disassembly is the vise grips with a rubber V-grip area.  Well worth the price.  It holds the pen barrel securely without scratching it.  But, at a $10 difference the HF punches are the ones to get.
Gordon


----------



## southernclay (Jul 28, 2015)

I've got one of each, I like to have one at the work bench and one close to the lathe to use for barrel trimming etc.

The PSI one is smooth on both ends, the HF one has one end smooth and one end with a point. I would buy either again. The PSI I got second hand for $5 so unless I had that opportunity I would get the HF version, especially if there is a store nearby.

Exotic Blanks carries one that looks similar to the HF version also, so if you need to order other items that's another route.


----------



## RedBeard (Jul 28, 2015)

I also bought the HF set. I haven't bothered with the rubber coated Vise Grips though. I usually just either hold the pen in my hand of hold the punch vertically and tap the pen down onto it. Seems to work for me.


----------



## mecompco (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought this set from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JI6HFA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00

I imagine it's the same as the HF set. It works great for disassembly and for end trimming on the lathe.


----------



## monophoto (Jul 28, 2015)

Re the rubber-coated pliers 

Most of us have pliers already.  In my case, between what I have bought, what I inherited from my dad, and what I got from my father in law, I could probably open a pliers store.

Most hardware stores sell clear vinyl tubing by the foot.

Why can't I just buy a foot of the appropriate tubing, cut it to length, and slip it over the noses of one of the many pliers I already have?


----------



## magpens (Jul 28, 2015)

A set of transfer punches is certainly very useful to have around, mostly for disassembly work but also for other things.

I find the plastic coated V-grip locking pliers useful too, but they don't close quite tightly enough on a Slimline-sized pen barrel.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 28, 2015)

I have two HF sets. One I use for disassembly, and the other for guide rods for barrel trimming using Rick Herrell's sanding jig. I don't want to take the chance of using a bent transfer punch (because I do hammer them when disassembling) with my sanding jig. I want to ensure that those are straight. For the price, I thought it was wise to own two sets, each dedicated to a different function. I am sure that I am just being fussy. I have seen folks use a small length of surgical tubing to soften the grip of pliers. I also own magnetic rubber vice jaw pads which I paid $6 for from Amazon. They are the orange ones. Good luck!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 28, 2015)

The locking vice grips from PSI will give you more surface area to grip the pen tube meaning less pressure and less chance of damaging that pen blank you are trying to save. I feel the price is not out of line when you consider the cost of artist blanks. A discount coupon can help with the cost too.

As for ordinary pliers, aside from the grip area, you have sharp teeth in the jaws that could press through the vinyl or rubber tubing and bite your blank...risky.

I use neither. When tapping a pen apart, I use a piece of the rubber grippy material you use under a rug (or sometimes referred to as drawer liner) to keep it from slipping. I hold this in my hand which I know will not exert too much pressure on a blank and tap the rod till parts move and come free. Working over a box or old towel will help catch parts and prevent additional damage.


----------



## KenV (Jul 28, 2015)

The HF transfer punch sets are just fine -- As long as you use them by fit and not by the labeled size.   A check of three sets shows variation from the stated sizes -  but they work just fine by fit.


(Sample of three and measurements with dial calipers compared to Norseman drill bits)


----------



## Sabaharr (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the HF set too. With discount coupons I think I paid $7.99 for it and I use it constantly.


----------



## larrystephens (Jul 28, 2015)

I really appreciate everyone's excellent advise.   I know how to do it now, this forum is made awesome by it member's willingness to help.


----------



## t001xa22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Larry, I would offer this also: leather-lined bench vise jaws and shrink tubing on pliers. I adhered tanned leather belting to a shaped piece of paneling cut to the size of the faces of my vise. I installed this pair of facings to the vise jaws with double-sided carpet adhesive. This setup takes care of both assembly and disassembly for me. Also, on the rare occasion that I need hand-held pliers, I covered the jaws on a set of pliers with two layers of heat shrink tubing. I lightly ground down the original jaw teeth a bit before applying the tubing. This setup works well when I don't use the vise.


----------



## JimB (Jul 29, 2015)

To hold the blank I wear a glove that is used to wash dishes. Since they are intended to be used on soapy dishes they grip very well. I just hold the blank in my hand.


----------



## Fish30114 (Jul 31, 2015)

I bought both Metric and SAE sized punches through Amazon--the rubber coated vise grip style pliars are great--I have two pair (sometimes you need to grab something in two spots) I use the punches all the time, for both disassembly and for the Rick Herrell jig as mentioned by Tony. It is worth having both sized sets IMO so you can get the perfect fit. They are cheap enough to have several sets of them.


----------

